# Gypsy Vanner Height



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

yes, yes I know that topic again. I've recently started to fall in love with those guys. Had never realized until now, that they are actually quite a short breed! 
I absolutely love that! full draft horse characteristics, but on a pony/small horse height. Absolutely love it. I've dug up a lot of the old threads on here to see what photos people had or who had vanners. An absolutely gorgeous little breed of horse.

They have such gorgeous, free forward movement




 
No idea how this one sees anything


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

i love gypsy vanners, i think they are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

I love vanners as well. I had the oppertunity to get a free, registered vanner mare once, although it fell through. I'm still sad that happened, lol!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Broski1984 said:


> I love vanners as well. I had the oppertunity to get a free, registered vanner mare once, although it fell through. I'm still sad that happened, lol!


 Oh I bet, they cost a fortune. Would be absolutely fantastic to start up a breeding program.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Those horses are absolutely stunning, I've always wanted a horse that grows those long, gorgeous feathers. <33


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If you could get a mare, breed her, and sell the foal for 20k....buy a stally with that money....then breed for more (quality, of course) foals and sell them, geez you could make a killing! Too bad I don't have the $20,000 to start it up though LOL


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Fortunately I have the opportunity to work with and train these gorgeous horses every day! They have 3 different heights, ranging between 12 hh and up to 16! These guys are like Golden Retrievers, willing to learn and totally bomb proof! Make great trail horses!


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> Oh I bet, they cost a fortune. Would be absolutely fantastic to start up a breeding program.


Yeah; this was about 5 years ago, before I knew much about horses (and, at the time, I was underaged, so I needed my mother's help with things), so I really didn't know what I had a chance to get, haha!

It was a registered, beautiful mare, probably worth $20k at the time; we were talking to the woman who owned her in a feed store, and mentioned we'd like to get back into horses, and the woman said she couldn't afford to move her two horses to Florida with her and offered to give them to us. We took her up on the offer, and said we'd pick them up in a few days.

We called her and found out she'd gone ahead and given them to her brother. Should've gone and gotten them that night, when we first met her.

Oh well.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Biker is 14'2 hh. Seems a lot taller when you are next to him.

http://www.ncogypsyvanner.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=12&Itemid=78


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

They certainly are gorgeous. My all time favorite gypsy is "Slainte", he is stunning Gypsy Horse Stallion, Slainte. Their other stallion "Cobalt" is just as beautiful too.


----------



## BullRidinCowgirl (Sep 28, 2009)

Gypsy Vanners are so beautiful.
We have one. He is four years old. He is my mom's horse, but I have to help her break him next summer. 

Our Boy, Killian:









His Sire, Blarney:









His Dam, Fiona:


----------



## TinRoses (Jul 11, 2010)

we have two pregnant mares at the barn. Both are gorgeous and sweet. Both are MAYBE 14 hands tall though LOL!


----------



## AngelEquestrian (Jul 15, 2010)

They make good crosses. 
I'm hoping to buy a recently gelded 5 year old Vanner.
Can't see how any of them are worth $20k though, I bought my partbred for £795 and the above gelding is up for £750 lol. 

Vanners, here, i've seen range from 11.2hh right up to 16hh.
Mini Cobs and Maxi Cobs, no idea how they do it though.


----------

